# Deputy Sheriff Cruz Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Cruz Thomas*

Franklin County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Wednesday, May 21, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 26
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 5/21/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Cruz Thomas was killed in a vehicle crash on I-85 while attempting to catch a traffic violator at approximately 9:00 pm.

A tractor trailer traveling in the same direction attempted to change lanes, causing Deputy Thomas' vehicle to leave the highway, overturn, and strike several trees. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

Deputy Cruz's father serves as the sheriff of Franklin County. Deputy Cruz also served with the Jackson County Sheriff's Office.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Stevie Thomas
Franklin County Sheriff's Office
1 James Little Street
Carnesville, GA 30521

Phone: (706) 384-2525

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22075-deputy-sheriff-cruz-thomas#ixzz32T8AqnvJ


----------

